

Why We’ll Never Have an Iconic Record Cover Like ‘Dark Side of the Moon’ Again - araxhiel
https://medium.com/cuepoint/why-we-ll-never-have-an-iconic-record-cover-like-dark-side-of-the-moon-again-957480dcb692

======
mcv
Nonsense. We'll never have iconic record covers because one studio stopped,
and one genre isn't interested in them?

If you want powerful and iconic, take a look at the burning monk on _Rage
Against the Machine_.

Of course every cover is unique, and I don't doubt that covers have become
less important, saying we'll never have that kind of iconic cover is silly.

------
dwarman
we don't have it now. The prism art has been replaced by a photo-realistic
actual glass prism. Looks tacky. iTunes refuses to let me get the original
artwork back.

~~~
lightlyused
I see that your problem is iTunes. Easier to get rid of that.

